# Twiggs club needs 2 members



## QuackHead90 (Feb 10, 2019)

I have 806 acres in Twiggs County that I need 2 members for. There will be 10 total members on it. We have deer hog bear turkeys small game and predators. There will be no hog hunting with dogs. 1 permanent stand per member and everything else is pin in pin out. All food plots are club stands. Each member has to put up at least 2 club stands. Bucks have to be 3.5+ yrs old and 2nd buck must be bigger than first. We planted 7 food plots this season and hope to double that next year. Wife and kids in school hunt under your membership and harvest counts towards your total. Number of bucks and does will be decided at club meeting. This season it was 2 bucks 2 does but only had 7 of 10 members hunt. We killed 2 bucks and 4 or 5 does with a lot more seen. One buck scored 136 3/8 and was 5.5 yrs old. Mixture of mature pines hardwoods creek bottom and old clearcut. 1100 dollars per member


----------



## big game (Feb 11, 2019)

Where in twiggs co. Location? Camp area?


----------



## DENGLAND (Mar 15, 2019)

QuackHead90 said:


> I have 806 acres in Twiggs County that I need 2 members for. There will be 10 total members on it. We have deer hog bear turkeys small game and predators. There will be no hog hunting with dogs. 1 permanent stand per member and everything else is pin in pin out. All food plots are club stands. Each member has to put up at least 2 club stands. Bucks have to be 3.5+ yrs old and 2nd buck must be bigger than first. We planted 7 food plots this season and hope to double that next year. Wife and kids in school hunt under your membership and harvest counts towards your total. Number of bucks and does will be decided at club meeting. This season it was 2 bucks 2 does but only had 7 of 10 members hunt. We killed 2 bucks and 4 or 5 does with a lot more seen. One buck scored 136 3/8 and was 5.5 yrs old. Mixture of mature pines hardwoods creek bottom and old clearcut. 1100 dollars per member


----------



## DENGLAND (Mar 15, 2019)

I have two that are interested. David England 678-618-9446


----------



## Cherokee561 (Mar 17, 2019)

Myself and a friend are interested! Please PM me contact info if still available. Thank you


----------



## bloodtrail tv (Mar 26, 2019)

When you showing club? Intrested!


----------



## QuackHead90 (Mar 26, 2019)

One spot available


----------



## Chestnut (Mar 26, 2019)

north or south  ends  ,, name of town or roads 
 thanks steve  ??   bear season is just one day correct ????
 any power or water


----------



## QuackHead90 (Mar 29, 2019)

Chestnut said:


> north or south  ends  ,, name of town or roads
> thanks steve  ??   bear season is just one day correct ????
> any power or water


It’s just outside of cochran off of Longstreet road and yeah one day bear season  no power or water


----------



## QuackHead90 (Apr 1, 2019)

Bump need one member


----------



## QuackHead90 (Apr 15, 2019)

Bump


----------



## smiles1 (Sep 11, 2019)

any openings?


----------

